# Consulta basica.....



## pab05 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola a todos!!!!!!!!!, tengo un parlante Jahro wc-12 de 12 ", 150 watts, importado, 8 ohms....y quisiera saber q*ue* caja le tendria q*ue* hacer para sacarle el mejor provecho, lo quiero para refuerzo de graves en un equipo casero.....quisiera saber q*ue* modelos y medidas, son convenientes......estuve viendo q*ue* se ncesitan los parametros t/s del parlante y el winisd...pero no tengo dichos parametros y no se usar el programita....soy novato en esto......les agradeceria mucho su ayuda...desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2009)

¿ Por que no consultas con *Jahro* ?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 30, 2009)

Si Jahro no te contesta (y no lo hará) es porque le compra los parlantes al chino que le cotiza más barato y cuando llegan acá les pegan el sticker atrás. Como no tienen un proveedor constante, los parámetros tampoco lo son (si no, no sería barato) y por eso no te los dan: No los tienen.

Una leída a esto te haría muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## pab05 (Dic 1, 2009)

Ya le envie a Jahro, pero no he recibido ninguna respuesta hasta ahora......pero quisiera saber, por experincia nomas, q*ue* tipo de caja es mejor y q*ue* mnedidas son las usuales y listo...gracias por las respuestas....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Si Jahro no te contesta (y no lo hará) es porque le compra los parlantes al chino que le cotiza más barato y cuando llegan acá les pegan el sticker atrás. Como no tienen un proveedor constante, los parámetros tampoco lo son (si no, no sería barato) y por eso no te los dan: No los tienen....


¿ Así de mal estamos ?


pab05 dijo:


> ......pero quisiera saber, por experincia nomas, q*ue* tipo de caja es mejor y q*ue* medidas son las usuales y listo......


Primero le haces caso a "Caho", y luego calculas el tamaño de tu gabinete


Cacho dijo:


> .....Una leída *a esto* te haría muy bien......


Si no cumples estos 2 pasos, nadie te garantiza que obtengas un resultado satisfactorio


----------



## Cacho (Dic 1, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Así de mal estamos ?


Sí señor.

Jahro tiene los parámetros de la línea más cara que vende (la hacen ellos), pero de las más baratas... Tendrán algunos que una vez midieron o les pasaron, pero no pueden asegurar que sean los mismos de lote en lote.

Saludos


----------

